

Production Access Denied Who caused this rule anyways? - spo81rty
http://geekswithblogs.net/mwatson/archive/2012/09/22/production-access-denied-who-caused-this-rule-anyways.aspx

======
smoyer
This rule is actually a good thing and it's just that the smaller teams
haven't learned it yet. Even with companies like Etsy, which practice Dev-Ops
almost at a religious level, there are controls to make sure code is tested
before it's released.

Note that I'm not saying developers shouldn't be given access to production
data (or at least a reasonable facsimile). I'd recommend reading Evolutionary
Database Design (<http://martinfowler.com/articles/evodb.html>) for some ideas
on techniques to have the best of both worlds.

------
vampirechicken
Unless developers double as deployment gnomes or devops devoperators, they
have no need to be on the production servers if they are not actively engaged
in debugging a production issue that does not manifest on the dev or other)
tier.

I personally find that if something goes wrong, the blame gang goes searching
for developer that obviously broke it.

I was once publishing new web content via FTP to an IIS server when there was
a disruption in mainframe connectivity to our data center. I was asked by more
than one manager, in earnest, why and how I broke the 3270 connectivity. Note:
I had no mainframe access at all, none, nada, zilch, zip.

IT's much easier to say "I don't have access to that machine, sorry."

